# Short charter???



## bdetorres (May 26, 2004)

I am planning my first bareboat charter for the spring of 2005 in the Caribbean. I only have five days available but I am doing this more for the experience than the sightseeing. I also want to see how well we, a family of five, do in such a small space.

Does this seem like a practical idea? Or is it too short to really get anything done. Also, any ideas for a starting point and trip planning would be helpful.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

With only five days your best bet is the BVI. You can hit four or five spots and still have the boat back at noon on your last day.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have to go with the BVI. You will be able to do some great sailing and visit multiple sites within the time frame you have. Hope you have a great trip no matter where you decide to go.


----------

